# Fuente de 5v, +12v, y -12v



## benjas85515 (Mar 29, 2010)

hola amigos del foro, resulta que tengo la necesidad de hacer una fuente de voltaje para mis pruebas y practicas, que le conecte a la alimentacion de 120Vca 60Hz y me salidas de Vcd de 5,-12 y +12 volts. de antemano les agradeceria toda su ayuda.
si ya tinen un diagrama ya hecho pues seria mas facil.
ya tengo un diagrama de una de 15 y -15 me interesia saber si la puedo ajustar simplemente cambiando los regualdores 7815 y 7915 por unos 7812 y 7912 respectivamente. y como agregar la derivacion de 5 volts
Miniatura de Adjuntos


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 29, 2010)

Hola.

Mira esto tal vez te dé una idea.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## benjas85515 (Mar 29, 2010)

te agradezco mucho elaficionado tu aporte es mas que sufienciente


----------



## felipeyeah (Abr 12, 2010)

saludos.. alguien sabe de donde jalo la GND? .. mi traansformador no tiene esa salida como en el diagrama del PDF.. tiene 4 cables de salida.. un par da 24v cA y el otro 6v cA.. 
conecte la carcaza como si fuera tierra pero no se puede.. luego conecte el lm7805 tomando como gnd -24V de la salida del puente de diodos y me exploto en la cara.. todo paso tan rápido.. 
saludos!!


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 12, 2010)

Hola.

Publica tu circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## morbidfdc (Abr 20, 2010)

hola, estoy haciendo una fuente dual de 12v y -12v regulables y 5v -5v fijos, pero aun no se como debo hacer la conexión de los dos potenciometros, ya que las salidas positivas están correctas pero las negativas me dan cero, necesito ayuda, este es mi plano de la fuente. gracias.
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/c5kWw1-KaZaG8RCqjVLTRV7x3AuUEDcawtLICWTQa5s?feat=directlink


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 20, 2010)

Hola.

Para tener una fuente de 2 polaridades el transformador debe tener una toma central. En tu caso, el tranformador que usas es de solo 0-9V, pero para una fuente doble necesitas un transformador 9V-0-9V.
Creo que 9Vca para obtener 12Vcc, no es el transformador más apropiado.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Haz visto el circuito que está en el mensaje #2 (FUENTE DE ALIMENTACIÓN TRIPLE .pdf ).
Ese circuito te puede dar una idea de como hacer la fuente que quieres.


----------



## morbidfdc (Abr 20, 2010)

el transformador que estoy usando es el 509, que tiene 9v, -9v, 0, 6v, -6v, lo que pasa es que el plano lo entrego mi profesor de electrónica análoga, por eso no lo puedo cambiar. gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 20, 2010)

Hola.

Tienes que conectar los puntos medio de los transformadores a 0V.



Chao. 
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 20, 2010)

morbidfdc dijo:


> el transformador que estoy usando es el 509, que tiene 9v, -9v, 0, 6v, -6v, lo que pasa es que *el plano lo entrego mi profesor de electrónica *análoga, por eso no lo puedo cambiar. gracias.



Y si tienes un esquema, ¿ Por que no lo publicas ?


----------



## morbidfdc (Abr 21, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y si tienes un esquema, ¿ Por que no lo publicas ?


el plano es el mismo que acaba de subir el aficionado!!! hago la prueba y comento como salio todo, gracias!!!


----------



## plastikman (May 6, 2010)

Hola a todos, ¿alguien ya armo la fuente de alimentacion triple que publico elaficionado, es un buen diseño, esta probado el diseño? 
perdonen por tantas preguntas pero de todas las que he visto en el foro, esta es la que mas me llena el ojo, (me gusta), pero no tengo ningun fundamento teorico para decidirme a hacerla. Espero su pronta respuesta pues la verdad me urge una fuente de estas caracteristicas para mi hobby que es la electronica.


----------



## rockmetal (May 8, 2010)

quisiera saber si no hay problema utilizar la fuente del pdf que nos proporciono elaficionado para alimentar varios opams en un amplificador de sonido con ecualizador de 4 bandas?

o no c si puedo cambiar los 7812 y 7912 por 7815 y 7915 sin afectar mucho el rendimiento de la fuente?


----------



## bocagonza (May 20, 2010)

"Sr Fogonazo la semana pasada hice una fuente de +5v y otra de +12volt y-12volt. y tengo el siguiente problema.
En la fuente de 5V no tengo exactemente 5V sino que 5.7volt y eso que uso un regulador 7805. Saqueme de una duda este problema ¿se deberá a que uso condensadores electrolíticos de 2200uf y dos de 1uf?
Y en el caso de la fuente de +12volt no tengo +12vol sino 7Volts; y en la de -12volt bota -14volt. Gracias por su ayuda. y lo mismo que el anterior¿Será por los condensadores electroliticos que uso?""

Yo tengo el mismo problema y el tester lo cambie y da lo mismo :S que podra ser ya cambie todo y nada


----------



## elaficionado (May 20, 2010)

Hola.

Lo más probable es que no hallas conectado bien los reguladores.



Tal vez esta imagen te ayuda en algo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## bocagonza (May 24, 2010)

hola  aficionado, el circuito que mandastes es muy similar al mio salvo que yo tengo conectadas de la misma manera un 7805 y un 7905 de la misma manera, pero siguen dando mal las cantidades de corrientes, lo tengo con un transformador de 1000Am 24v AC, la corriente obiamente rectificada con los cuantro diodos mas no se que hace   el transformador dice "-24   0   +24  " en ese orden los cables, me da aprox 13 y 8.8 las salidas, las patillas de los 78xx las verifique 10 veces y tan bien todas las de los 79xx tambien y se su posicion, ya no se que mas puede ser


----------



## elaficionado (May 24, 2010)

Hola.

Prueba el transformador, es decir desconectado del circuito, verifca si tienes 24Vca 0  24Vca en el secundario de tu transformador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## bocagonza (May 24, 2010)

hola de vuelta aficionado, el transformador marca 23.5V AC trabaja bien rectificada trabaja maso por 25V DC pero suigue marcando mal :S


----------



## elaficionado (May 24, 2010)

Hola.
Una pregunta tu secundario es de 3 terminales de salida. porque dices que marca 23.5Vca y no hablas del otro voltaje de salida.

Tu tranformador debe tener dos voltajes de salida.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## bocagonza (May 25, 2010)

haa
mira tiene tres cables que dicen 24--0--24

marcan los dos casi igual por 0.1 volt de diferencia


----------



## elaficionado (May 25, 2010)

Hola.

Mide le voltaje después del rectificador, pero sin el condensador y el resto del circuito, es decir solo, debe medir 0.9 x24V aproximadamente (el la rama positiva y negativa).
Luego coloca solo el condensador (sin conectar el resto del circuito) a cada rama (+ y -) y mide el voltaje en cada condensador  y debe medir 1.4142 x 24v aproximadamente.

Si todo eso se cumple, debes poner un regulador a la vez y ver como funciona.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## bocagonza (May 25, 2010)

otra pregunta, este regulador tan famoso 78xx no daria la misma funcion un diodo zener de un cualquer voltaje conectado con un disipador?

me has matado con las mediciones o.o como lo mido de esa manera aclaro tengo 14 años y taaaaaaanta experiencia no tengo 
cordial saludos aficionado
chao


----------



## elaficionado (May 25, 2010)

Hola.

Si sabes usar (polarizar) un diodo zéner puedes usarlo, pero mejor es el 78XX que un zéner.
Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: Si no tienes experiencia debes buscar un amigo que sepa de electronica y te ayude.


----------



## Jey1124 (Ago 6, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Lo más probable es que no hallas conectado bien los reguladores.
> 
> ...



Hola amigo. Me gustaria saber con que programa elaboraste ese circuito?
Te agradeceria la pronta respuesta. Necesito hacer una fuente solo de 5V regulada. Si me ayudaras con un circuito similar te lo agradeceria muchisisisisisimo. 
Salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 6, 2010)

Jey1124 dijo:


> .... Necesito hacer una fuente solo de 5V regulada. Si me ayudaras con un circuito similar te lo agradeceria muchisisisisisimo.


Es el mismo esquema (Y dibujo) pero con reguladores LM7805 (Positivo) y LM7905 (Negativo).


----------



## Jey1124 (Ago 6, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Es el mismo esquema (Y dibujo) pero con reguladores LM7805 (Positivo) y LM7905 (Negativo).



Gracias amigo... Sabes algo sobre el programa? Osea ese que utilizo elaficionado para armar el circuito de la imagen?


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 6, 2010)

Hola.

Las imagenes las encontré en una página francesa, que lamentablemete ya no existe.
No sé si fueron hechas con algún programa.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jero8118 (Ago 13, 2010)

[/QUOTE]hola:

coloca una linea del par de seis a las entadas alternas del punte rectificador y funcionara.....

http://losdelbandodemeii11.blogspot.com/2010/08/elaboracion-de-una-fuente.html



			
				jero8118 dijo:
			
		

> hola:http://losdelbandodemeii11.blogspot.com/2010/08/elaboracion-de-una-fuente.html
> 
> coloca una linea del par de seis a las entadas alternas del punte rectificador y funcionara.....
> 
> ...


----------



## briannn (Ago 13, 2010)

hola necesito si no me podrian dar un esquema de una fuente partida de -12v +12 
desde ya gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 13, 2010)

Hola.

Mira aquí: Ver el archivo adjunto 31422

No uses lo que no necesitas, pon condensadores de 2200uF o más en lugar de los de 1000uF (mantén el voltaje de trabajo del condensador de 1000uF)

Chao.
elaficionado


----------

